# Bands On Amazon



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

allright guys serching through amazon and came across 46m rolls of band the brand was 66fit anyone ever used them lete me know

heres the link to the product 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/66fit-Exercise-Resistance-Band-46m/dp/B000W07BL4/ref=sr_1_54?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1349567857&sr=1-54


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Try the search function. There are many threads covering the 66fit brand.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

_I believe shotinthefoot used a lot of the black 66fit bands, I am sure he will pipe in or as stated has posted previously._

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7943-tribute-to-the-texas-legend-mr-bill-hayes/page__hl__66fit yellow is similar to the "dub dub"


----------

